# Phrag ecuadorense 'Si'



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2012)

Or pearcei var. ecuadorense 'Si', which ever you prefer. Showed this diminutive form of pearcei on a comparative post earlier, here now by it's self.







A whole plant shot in it's plastic cup!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 13, 2012)

Awww, who could resist such a cutie? :smitten:


----------



## eggshells (Jun 13, 2012)

That's tiny. It looks nice though.


----------



## John M (Jun 13, 2012)

Now that's compact! Wonderful and well grown!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2012)

I think this will be an interesting one to watch over the years with Klite Rick.

My big plant just posted went from leaf lengths of about a foot to leafs up to 18 inches in the last year.

I have another pearcei and a richteri that can fluctuate in leaf sizes by almost 2X depending on how they feel from year to year.

This one has nice clear spotting. Very pretty.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> I think this will be an interesting one to watch over the years with Klite Rick.



Who's "Klite Rick"!? oke:

Very nice. I wish mine would bloom!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> I think this will be an interesting one to watch over the years with Klite Rick.
> 
> My big plant just posted went from leaf lengths of about a foot to leafs up to 18 inches in the last year.
> 
> ...



It maybe for not! I'm almost out of Klite! I posted to Ray I needed more but never heard back



NYEric said:


> Who's "Klite Rick"!? oke:
> 
> Very nice. I wish mine would bloom!



Some newbie Eric, he needs to post in the greetings section! Give your plant more light!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Awww, who could resist such a cutie? :smitten:



I agree!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 13, 2012)

That's a little one!


----------



## Spaph (Jun 16, 2012)

Great variety and growing!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 16, 2012)

Absolutely amazing!
It never ceases to amaze me how tiny these guys are  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 19, 2012)

This is a very nice one Rick! I love it...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It was a bit of a challenge until I popped it into S/H


----------



## Ruth (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful plant!! I love the size. The plastic cup looks bigger than the plant.


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 20, 2012)

Amazing plant. It is too cute.


----------

